

The high-level design of Servo, the concurrent browser engine written in Rust - kibwen
https://github.com/mozilla/servo/wiki/Design

======
kibwen
Posted this because I think it's really cool to see non-embarrassing
concurrency pushed so hard in such a highly-relevant area. Specifically, take
a look at the "Strategies for parallelism" section; pcwalton informs me that
basically none of the potential strategies there are employed by any of the
current major browser engines, with the exception of JS parsing.

Very excited to watch this project progress--though do note that it's
basically nothing but a glorified image renderer in its current state of
development.

